# lock car with phone in car



## /billy (Aug 7, 2017)

Is there a way to lock the M3 with phone in car without disabling bluetooth on the phone?


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Just tested it and no. If I locked the car with my key card, the doors would still open with the phone inside.

I didn't take the time necessary to let the car go into deep sleep nor did I wait long enough for the phone to go into any kind of sleep itself. I may test again with the phone not plugged in but I don't think that will make a difference. For me, anyway, I don't see the point. If I want to leave my phone in the car, I'll be more than happy to turn it completely off or put it in airplane mode; at the very least, turn off (not just suspend) bluetooth.

Why would you want to leave it on?


----------



## Unbeliever (Mar 21, 2018)

Log out of the Tesla App.

--Carlos V.


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

Is there a reason you need the phone on if it is being locked in the car?


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Unbeliever said:


> Log out of the Tesla App.
> 
> --Carlos V.


Good point. From a steps-to-restore POV, that has the potential to be more complex than disabling bluetooth but it would be an option if you need to leave bt on for something else (remote speaker?).


----------



## /billy (Aug 7, 2017)

Ya I think I'll just put it in airplane mode when if I leave my phone in the car, thanks for the tips.


----------



## Smoked Goblin (Apr 5, 2016)

When I go for a jog, I keep my phone in the car with Bluetooth turned off.


----------

